# TROUTMANS bottle?



## Jet Coaster Fan (Apr 3, 2011)

I have this clear screw top medicine type bottle that says Troutmans on both sides on the neck. Any info?


----------



## madman (Apr 3, 2011)

THATS NOT NICE! LOL


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

Not nice,..(but it is kind of funny)....I'm afraid I don't know much about your "Troutman's" bottle. Someone on here might though...Do you have a pic of it? In my early days of posting here (I think it was the "Who's this guy?" post,...Lobey indoctrinated me...[] It's good to have a sense of humor around here....


----------



## madman (Apr 17, 2011)

your troutman bottle is a cough syrup


----------



## madman (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://gogd.tjs-labs.com/pictures/cough-life-10-05-1959-164-M3.jpg&imgrefurl=http://graphic-design.tjs-labs.com/show-picture%3Fid%3D1237513828&usg=__h0oLXi5UT5f1J1-SdQWF3Hf9NT0=&h=446&w=344&sz=43&hl=en&start=1&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=_k6JnIfMz90-wM:&tbnh=127&tbnw=98&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtroutman%2Bcough%2Bsyrup%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1T4ADBR_en___US228%26tbm%3Disch&ei=3H-rTZi-NeHm0QGfyb2-Cw


----------

